
Supreme Court: Dutch State to reduce greenhouse emissions by 25% until Dec 2020 - lucb1e
https://www.rechtspraak.nl/Organisatie-en-contact/Organisatie/Hoge-Raad-der-Nederlanden/Nieuws/Paginas/Dutch-State-to-reduce-greenhouse-gas-emissions-by-25-by-the-end-of-2020.aspx
======
lucb1e
Our highest court just ordered the government, based on the European
Convention on Human Rights (articles 2 and 8), to reduce greenhouse gas
emissions by 25% as compared to 1990. There are now 13 months left to reach
that goal.

The objection from the government that it's too short notice was rejected by
the court.

The court cites the realistic chance for loss of life, disruption of the food
production, excessive flooding, etc. as reason why the government must take
urgent action.

Similar lawsuits are currently going on in other countries. Since the ruling
is based on a European convention and the percentage goal and reference year
were defined in a climate agreement by the united nations, it seems likely
that other countries will have to follow suit.

Since this ruling is barely a few hours old, information (especially in
English) is still developing. This was the best article from a reliable source
that I could find. Urgenda (the plaintiffs) also has a website, though it is
not yet updated in response to today's ruling: [https://urgenda.nl/en/climate-
case](https://urgenda.nl/en/climate-case)

------
mtmail
Quotes from the article. So they push for another 2% reduction within one
year?

"to cut emissions by at least 25% by the end of 2020 from benchmark 1990
levels."

"A report [...] estimated that Dutch greenhouse gas emissions in 2020 would be
about 23% lower than 1990 levels."

Edit: Sorry, just realized I was quoting the AP article
[https://apnews.com/5534fe18ac5352ba43c74c9a64d6a20a](https://apnews.com/5534fe18ac5352ba43c74c9a64d6a20a)

